# Annoying buzz in my speakers



## Gonsalves (Feb 11, 2008)

I have had this annoying constant buzz on my speakers for sometime now. It's ongoing when I turn on the speakers. (They are good Harman/Kardan speakers too. Connected to my Dell p.c.) Also it appears the volume is more faint, as I have to turn up the volume almost max to hear anything (above the buzz.) Under control panel in sound and audio devices, it is listed SB Live!Wave device on playback. Continuing troubleshooting, I checked the volume levels under device manager. Also under sound, video and game controllers, there appears to be no hardware conflict. I hope someone can cure my annoyance.


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

What do you mean by "turn up the volume almost max?"

Volume on the speakers or the *Windows Volume Control* in the *Taskbar Tray*?

Try this, using the *Windows Volume Control* set Mute. Do you still get the buzz?

This is an indication that your problem MAY be hardware related. Your sound card or speakers themselves.

Try, with everything powered down, unplugging the speaker connection to your sound card and cleaning the contacts. Use alcohol and a fresh face cloth and rub well. Now replug the speakers and boot.


----------



## Gonsalves (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Tecknomage,

You solved the problem. It was a connection issue and your procedures cured my ailment. Thanks again.

Gonsalves


----------

